# decoys and comp suits, how?



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

i think i have a semi suit. i baut it used.
i mostly train yung dogs. but i have also taken bites from ring 3 Dogs. the thing is when the older dogs get me thye go thrue the suit. i have scars on my calfs from the older more experiensed dogs.
how do the comp decoys with comp suits handel this.
do they use any more protection under ther suits?

i know its dorky, but hey ther draw blod thru the suit.
its not that nice to work 5 dogs if your legs is bleding after the 2 first 

the comp suits must be even thinner and alott of the dogs ceep pushing in so you cant get away from the dogs al the time.


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

depends on the condition of the suit, the fit, and the maker! If you have some crappy suit, you can get injured and also possibly break the teeth on the dog. 
I have always trained in a competition suit, I definately get bruised and have MANY scars from deep bruising.


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

I typically train in a Demanet comp suit and get pretty banged up. I use a custom leather gauntlet when working some dogs, or wrap using polo pony wraps with others. You just get used to it after a while.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Like Bob, I rarely trained in anything but a trial suit. You've got to move! The only time the dog should have a chance to bore in is at the out. You've also got to be reading the dog to counter it's anatomy crunching attempts... I have to say, I never had a dog penetrate any good suit. I hope you didn't pay much for it...

It also sounds like the suit is too small for you. The suit should be "loose" enough so that if the dog bores in, the suit fills it's mouth and forms a bite bar of suit material, not you. I used to wear bicycle pants under the suit. The tight nylon type material let the suit slip off me, making it harder for the grip to include my anatomy. The "Those pants look gay" comments only came from people that never worked 40 dogs in an afternoon. They could say what they wanted, those pants saved my hide! They also kept my cup in position... (you do wear a cup, don't you...) Actually, I guess that did make me look like a male Ballerina!!

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys.
its a Arnaud Le Maguere semi-comp suit and it might be a bit to tight 
i will get some stretchy pants, i will get a new suit later this year i hope, i was just thinking that daaaame do they realy take 20 dogs like this. i must be a real softy then 
i have started to use a cupp now.
no i did not pay mutsh, 500 for it used. so thats ok for a lerning suit.

you can se it at the midle of this page. the black and green one.
krokasmeden.com/kenneltraffar/mr110.html


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO that is MY old suit!!! It was made for me at the 2007 Championship but was too tight.. The B on the Back os for Boston.. 
Too funny Small world!!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol. thats funny bob  the fabric fells like its good becaus it closes realy nice and its easy to move in, but the it is a comp suit right? not semi?
how do you like that brand of suit?


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

It is a comp suit... As for liking or disliking it... I never got to wear enough of them in a trial or training! So I have no comment.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

ok thanks, then i know  so im not that big of a woss afteral. maby just a bit and more so a to green decoy to use a comp suit on experienst dogs


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

You sure aren't a wuss for wearing a cup. I'm sure Bob remembers the fact our club was the biggest in the USA for training the groin bite. I counted 3 male decoys paper punched through the cock and more than a few sent to their hands and knees puking. Even the female decoys wore female "cups." Yeh, they make 'em for women too!

ALWAYS wear your cup!!

Sounds like your suit might be too tight, but; neoprene knee supports would help avoid the most often sustained injury of decoying: Knees. I've seen kneecaps torn off and "flipped" up under the skin toward the thigh... Hurts just thinking about it. I had a dog get through the rear leg seam (it had failed a week before...) and twang my tendon while laying open the back of my knee. Did you know your knees and elbows are mostly skin covered hollow spaces?! That was before I started wearing the neophrene.

Did I mention, always wear your cup?

Tim


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks tim. It was not the cup thing that mad me a wuss. that just make me stupid 

The wuss part was that when i tok bites from the ring 3 dog he did just that thing with the nekapp, Not flippt it upside down but dragt it out and after that punctured my calf and I then thaugt if thos ring decoys takes dogs like this in a suit half my suits weight and do so with 20 dogs I must be a real wuss  

But to my luck my suit was comp weight, So im just a bitt week and inexperiensed  

Yes I will start wering that cup, I wuld not want a prins albert from a dog


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: knee cap damage*



Tim Lynam said:


> Sounds like your suit might be too tight, but; neoprene knee supports would help avoid the most often sustained injury of decoying: Knees. I've seen kneecaps torn off and "flipped" up under the skin toward the thigh... Hurts just thinking about it. I had a dog get through the rear leg seam (it had failed a week before...) and twang my tendon while laying open the back of my knee. Did you know your knees and elbows are mostly skin covered hollow spaces?! That was before I started wearing the neophrene
> Tim


Hey Tim,

Just a FYI for you and any other decoys. At the Michael Ellis seminar in Colorado last week, Michael was talking to the decoys about preventing knee injuries. He recommended wearing softball shin guards (heavy padded) that you held in place with tights. It might be worth checking out.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

How would shin guards prevent knee injuries???


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I do believe Tim he is writing about the catcher's shin and knee guards.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Gotcha. Seems way too big and bulky under a pair of tights, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Gotcha. Seems way too big and bulky under a pair of tights, but whatever floats your boat.


Hi Tim

I believe they were the catchers shin/knee guards. You talk to Michael once in awhile don't you? Ask him to explain how/why they work. I don't do decoy work, I'm just passing on some information that I thought would help. Michael works a lot of
dogs at his school and his seminars and they work for him


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

i was thinking of using the wraps i use for the hands in boxing. to wrapp the knees with them and then use tights over. that wuld probobly protect the knee a bit, and it will also stabelise the knee a bit if you get a hard hit from the side.
ore maby just one of thos vulcan neopren knee gards. they are realy tight to and wuld not hinder movment.

al tips are welcome.
thanks guys.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

powerlifting knee wraps are super for your arms and your legs. More expensive than the horse wraps but I like them better than even the neoprene. just my opinion


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

smart, dident iven think of them, kan be nice to have fore scuats to, dual purpose 
thanks


----------

